# Spurs sign Dion Glover



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

The spurs sign dion glover to a 10 day contract says http://www.insidehoops.com today

He's a good guard, even though it's a short deal he's not a bad guy to have at the end of the bench


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

I never saw him playing, so I just hope that he´s a good player.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Luiz_Rodrigo said:


> I never saw him playing, so I just hope that he´s a good player.


Same here.

I didn't think we needed another guard though. And what happened to Mike Wilks? :whoknows:


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

signed him only for manus injury?

i'm with lineoffire in thinking that spurs didnt need another guard....but i guess we'll have to see what he can do


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

A ten day contract...guess Manu isn't coming back anytime soon...


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

glover is a nice bench player i jus hope nothing happens to wilks, i rely like him


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow, surprise to me. 




Glover is one of those guys I was kind of surprised didn't stick around as a 10th man or so in the NBA. He improved his numbers every season I believe until his last one, then was out of the league last year and until now. For a 10 day contract, why not? It shouldn't hurt us under any circumstance.




From what I've seen of him he is probably most comparable to our own Devin Brown.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

With Ginobili still out, Spurs add Glover for guard depth  





> With Ginobili still out, Spurs add Glover for guard depth
> Web Posted: 03/18/2005 12:00 AM CST
> 
> Johnny Ludden
> ...





Sounds like they are excited about Glover. The article says he's only 24 years old, but that's wrong. According to his NBA profile he's 26 going on 27 in October. If Glover is as good as he was 2 years ago when he was last in the NBA and has added a jump shot, I'm sure he's not far off from Devin Brown. 




Career line for Dion Glover:


21.1 MPG - 8.3 PPG - 3.1 RPG - 1.6 APG - 41 FG% - 32 3PT% - 76 FT%



This season for Devin Brown:



17.9 MPG - 6.9 PPG - 2.5 RPG - 1.3 APG - 42 FG% - 38 3PT% - 79 FT%




Pretty similar.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Sorry to dissapoint you, but Dion Glover had a really bad season in europe, he played for turkish team Ulker, didn't play along his teams expectations and got fired before the 2 phase of competition started

link

link to Glover's euroleague profile 

Maybee the different game style in europe was the reason he played that bad... anyway people were wondering how in the world did he ever play as a NBA starter...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Yeah, that's something I noticed too. It's a little concerning, but he's being brought in as a reserve and not as a starter. He's insurance basically.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Wouldn't this mean that Pop doesn't expect Manu to come back for quite a while?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Not exactly. If he were to put Manu on the injured list that's what it would mean, but this is only a 10-day contract.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

And ten days isn't any time soon! I miss Manu


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Don't you have to be on the team by March 1st before you are allowed to be on the playoff roster?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

LineOFire said:


> Don't you have to be on the team by March 1st before you are allowed to be on the playoff roster?


He won't be on the team come playoff time.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I like him(as a 12th Man). I remember him as a Hawk. He was a decent shooter and slasher. Not starter material, but as a 12th man he's pretty good. There is no risk whatsoever in giving him a 10 day contract, so I think this was a good move, although I would rather a PF than a SG on our roster.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I thought that was how it worked, but the article says that if Glover stays the full 10 days he'd be elgible for the playoffs. Then again, the article also said Glover was 24 years old, so I don't know.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Glover made a push for a spot tonight. 



It was only 1 game, but he looked pretty darn good for a guy on a 10-day contract.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

If he keeps up this play, not only do I want him to remain with the team for the rest of the season, I want him to be on the playoff roster. He wasn't overly flashy or a great offensive player, but his hustle and grit is needed on this team, and he would be an asset in the playoffs.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

texan said:


> If he keeps up this play, not only do I want him to remain with the team for the rest of the season, I want him to be on the playoff roster. He wasn't overly flashy or a great offensive player, but his hustle and grit is needed on this team, and he would be an asset in the playoffs.


I think we're getting ahead of ourselves here. Sure he played very well, but it was only one game. I think we should wait atleast one more game to decide if he's as good as he seems.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I said, if he keeps up this kind of play. I know it was only one game, but for a 10-day contract guy, that one game says alot. He really impressed me. I'm sure we wouldn't have to fork over too much cash to keep him for the rest of the season, if, of course, he keeps playing the way he did tonight.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

texan said:


> I said, if he keeps up this kind of play. I know it was only one game, but for a 10-day contract guy, that one game says alot. He really impressed me. I'm sure we wouldn't have to fork over too much cash to keep him for the rest of the season, if, of course, he keeps playing the way he did tonight.


If he manages to impress pop enough to make him decide to keep him,I just hope he doesn't think he has a free ride to a ring and start slacking off.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

Glover has had disappointing career so far . He was even fired from his last team in Europe and probably realized this ten day contract was arguably his last chance to play in the league . I think he can be a good bench player if only focused enough . He is not a great player , but in the current situation may turn out to be another smart move from the Staff. Concerning his European experience , the game here is far different from the NBA game and he was asked to do many different things from what he probably does the best. (mid range jumper , a few rebounds) .


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Im probably only repeating in other words what Matiz and ballstorm told, but still Im gonna say my opinion about Glover.

As from former starter with Hawks (ok Hawks, but NBA team...) I expected much more from Glover in Europe. In the games I saw he was just ruining team's play. Glover was like a magnet meaning that if he got the ball in his hands teammates could run to defense. Such attitude isnt tolerated here, so I understand why he was fired and was replaced by really not the elite european player Dusan Vukcevic.

The only better thing I noticed in him was managing to draw fouls in situations in which you hardly expected that. Or maybe that was only refs in those games...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Bye Glover, we hardly knew thee:



http://www.woai.com/spurs/story.aspx?content_id=CF4D0071-7510-4560-A097-6E910854A612




> The Spurs may be without swingman Dion Glover for the rest of the season. Glover, whose 10-day contract would have ended today, was not in uniform Friday against the Hawks.
> 
> According to the Express-News, "Spurs officials were informed Friday that FIBA still considers Glover under contract with Ulker Istanbul of the Turkish Basketball League, voiding his current NBA deal. Ulker supposedly released Glover more than a month ago."
> 
> Until the strange situation is resolved, Glover cannot be re-signed to another 10-day deal.






This explains why Linton Johnson played against the Hawks and why Mike Wilks was activated for the game.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Hopefully they're able to clear all this up before next season and we re-sign him. He played with the heart we were missing after the Malik trade and I wish he could have been with us to get a ring.


----------

